# My Tubifex Worms Culture



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Can you explain which way the water flows? And how fast? Is it a periodic or ebb and flow system?

What are you feeding them? 

How many can you harvest at a time, and how often?


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

Water flows is by spray bar. And yes spray bar does create a lot of turbulent, which cause lots of suicide worms, so I had put a wire mesh for ground cover to create a ebb flow.

I am feeding rotted leaf and some fish flakes.

I had harvested 2 times a week, but my fish are small...likes guppies, neon, platies, mollies and rummy nose....So not eating a lot. Will try to expand this.

So far so good...Cheers!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I am interested in doing that, but in my tank.
I can't find any live tubiflex worms for this idea. The place in Mississippi went out of
business last summer. If you get to the point that you might sell some please let me know. Or perhaps you could just let me know where you got yours from?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Raymond, darklord is in Singapore. I think you can find Tubifex closer than that. 
If you cannot find it closer, my local fish store (Concord Aquarium, Concord CA) has them.


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey, Raymond, as mentioned by Diana, yes I am far far away in Singapore. You may want to buy some and try up 1st. I would be happy to share the design.

Cheers!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Funny thing is I usually look at the location the post came from...LOL...
Had these growing in my tank years back. Seems it would make a good live food source for Elassomas.


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

Had seen somebody growing Microfex, this sounds interesting.

http://www.urbanaquaria.com/2015/07/live-foods-microfex-dero-worms-culture.html

Anyone tried Microfex, are they parasitic?


----------



## Maverick2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

That is awesome. I wouldn't have thought to do that.


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

Maverick2015 said:


> That is awesome. I wouldn't have thought to do that.


Could not get this Microfex from my LFS. Is it something readily available in your area?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Aren't tubifex usually the least preferred worm? I think I read they were from swamps (or was it sewage?) and can usually low in nutritional value and potentially full of diseases (because of their diet and environment)?

But maybe in better conditions that hobbyist would keep them in (like this DIY), are much more healthy and better fed nutritionally so in turn the worms are more nutritious and disease free.

Anyways, cool projects you got going on darklord. I myself, am wanting to raise California blackworms in the substrate of a community tank, need to research more info on the best method of doing so.
Maybe you can try daphnia, I hear they are pretty easy (but might need brackish water, can't remember).


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Aren't tubifex usually the least preferred worm? I think I read they were from swamps (or was it sewage?) and can usually low in nutritional value and potentially full of diseases (because of their diet and environment)?
> 
> But maybe in better conditions that hobbyist would keep them in (like this DIY), are much more healthy and better fed nutritionally so in turn the worms are more nutritious and disease free.
> 
> ...


You guys are lucky have these black worms, which sounds like easier to manage. LFS here only selling Live tubi. But the nearest LFS is some distance from my place and I'm no sure how clean are the tubi, that's the reason for my project and also a challenge [emoji13] 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikeitmovin (Jan 3, 2016)

darklord said:


> You guys are lucky have these black worms, which sounds like easier to manage. LFS here only selling Live tubi. But the nearest LFS is some distance from my place and I'm no sure how clean are the tubi, that's the reason for my project and also a challenge [emoji13]
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


Hi darklord.
I have two questions, i hope you can reply me, thank you:grin2:

1)the waste of tubifex is high amino and nitrogen, how to solve this problem? 

2)Can you tell us more detail of you design?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Neat setup. Tubifex is perfectly safe as long as you raise them and not get them from the sewer.
Microfex looks like a smaller relative. I think they use these in raising bettas.

Blackworms aren't as productive as tubifex.


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

ilikeitmovin said:


> Hi darklord.
> I have two questions, i hope you can reply me, thank you:grin2:
> 
> 1)the waste of tubifex is high amino and nitrogen, how to solve this problem?
> ...


Hi ilikeitmovin,

The design is to have shallow water to ensure tubi do not get drown.

The idea is to have a system to provide mechanical and biological filtration while providing circulation and make easy to harvest the worms.

The way it works is to re-circulate filtered water to a tray containing the worms. The tray provides for barriers (Bulkheads) to keep most of the worms from draining. The water is drained back to a section of the aquarium with some big size gravels. The big size gravels help prevent the worms floating out while at the same time are easier to clean than say, sand. The worms are further separated from the filtration system by have an overflow box - microwave container from kitchen.

The filtration system consists of: a submersible air power mini sponge filter to provide for mechanical. A micron bag full of porous bio-media for added on biological filtration.

The items used can be found at any LFS or Pet store and hardware store.

1. Aquarium: SGD7.50 Tank

2. Tray: I found the tray at the kitchen section in hardware store only SGD1.90, it is supposed to be used as an organizer for cutlery for small drawer.

3. Filter: Air powered Sponge filter

4. Powerhead: Evo ...the smallest

5. A micron bag used for biological media

6. Microwave container as separator

7. Gravels

8. Tube for overflow, which I drilled a hole in the Tray at the most isolated section of the Tray.

9. Tubing and Spray bar (DIY from plastic tube bought from LFS)

I have yet to make adjustment to regulate the flow, so I added wire mesh to put on top of the spray bar to make the flow from spray to ebb.

Lots of DIY and lots of fun.

Hope this explanation is clear enough :smile2:

Bump: i am looking at making this into a bigger production for all my fishes.


----------



## ilikeitmovin (Jan 3, 2016)

darklord said:


> Hi ilikeitmovin,
> 
> The design is to have shallow water to ensure tubi do not get drown.
> 
> ...


Oh, Thank you , Darklord.
you explanation is very clear, i get it. 
ya, i have redo my design again, 
and one more thing, i don't know why, my tubifex easy to attract mosquito, do you have this kind of problem?

Thanks again,Darklord
:wink2:


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

ilikeitmovin said:


> Oh, Thank you , Darklord.
> you explanation is very clear, i get it.
> ya, i have redo my design again,
> and one more thing, i don't know why, my tubifex easy to attract mosquito, do you have this kind of problem?
> ...


Hi ilikeitmovin, 
So far I do not have this issue... I believe the constant water movement or surface skimming and irritation is key to prevent mosquitoes from laying eggs. You can put a small airstone into the tank... And it also help with the water aeration needed by tubi.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

mistergreen said:


> Neat setup. Tubifex is perfectly safe as long as you raise them and not get them from the sewer.
> Microfex looks like a smaller relative. I think they use these in raising bettas.
> 
> Blackworms aren't as productive as tubifex.


Yes mistergreen...the 1st batch of tubi I bought for my culture has mixed worms and I did found some dero doing the S shape swim. I did try culture them with the jar of water method... Seems not easy... The daily water change tired me out. Do you come across any method for dero.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

darklord said:


> Yes mistergreen...the 1st batch of tubi I bought for my culture has mixed worms and I did found some dero doing the S shape swim. I did try culture them with the jar of water method... Seems not easy... The daily water change tired me out. Do you come across any method for dero.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


Here.
http://www.cflas.org/dero-microflex-worms-care-sheet/4185

I don't think they require daily water changes but cooler temperatures.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ilikeitmovin (Jan 3, 2016)

darklord said:


> Hi ilikeitmovin,
> So far I do not have this issue... I believe the constant water movement or surface skimming and irritation is key to prevent mosquitoes from laying eggs. You can put a small airstone into the tank... And it also help with the water aeration needed by tubi.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


ok, let me try first  Thanks


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

ilikeitmovin said:


> ok, let me try first  Thanks


Hi ilikeitmovin, 
Any luck with the tubi setup? 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikeitmovin (Jan 3, 2016)

darklord said:


> Hi ilikeitmovin,
> Any luck with the tubi setup?
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


hey sry, i have long time offline in here, 
erm , so far, you design, i have done the water system and tray something like that, but seem the food problem(cannot stay long time in the tray) , make them not easy to living. and i improve a little bit thing, i buy one more tray put some soil and food, and now let them start grow up like a baby.:grin2:


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

ilikeitmovin said:


> hey sry, i have long time offline in here,
> erm , so far, you design, i have done the water system and tray something like that, but seem the food problem(cannot stay long time in the tray) , make them not easy to living. and i improve a little bit thing, i buy one more tray put some soil and food, and now let them start grow up like a baby.:grin2:


Hi ilikeitmovin,
This is good news, do share some pictures when you have the chance.
Cheers!


----------



## alishaazarian (Mar 13, 2016)

can you explain how the system work and what is actually the materials that are you used for this culturing system?


----------



## fatyn97 (Mar 16, 2016)

hi I am a student from Malaysia .Take costs aquaculture diploma .i need to create a special work on tubifex. I took a sample of your work to me but I still ad about how the system works .Thanks


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

fatyn97 said:


> hi I am a student from Malaysia .Take costs aquaculture diploma .i need to create a special work on tubifex. I took a sample of your work to me but I still ad about how the system works .Thanks


Hi fatyn97, been a long time hope you found the info  http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=8749273 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

alishaazarian said:


> can you explain how the system work and what is actually the materials that are you used for this culturing system?


Hi alishaazarian, explanation in one of my previous post, hope you find the info useful  http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=8749273 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey @darklord
I have a culture of Dero worms going.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/88-shrimp-other-invertebrates/1044610-dero-worms.html

They like temperatures of 68F-77F and prefer lower O2 environments. So they're in water completely.


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

mistergreen said:


> Hey @darklord
> I have a culture of Dero worms going.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/88-shrimp-other-invertebrates/1044610-dero-worms.html
> 
> They like temperatures of 68F-77F and prefer lower O2 environments. So they're in water completely.


Hi mistergreen,

Yes, I'm still starting my dero culture. My tubi had been doing great. But didn't have time to really setup the dero. I believe they're easier to culture. It would be great to see your setup of dero.

darklord 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------

